# Fenton! Fenton! FENTON!! Oh Jesus Christ!



## Rudey (29 November 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/family/p...found-with-owner-Max-on-Wimbledon-Common.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtB1HQt6ak8


----------



## Kaylum (30 November 2011)

Cant believe people think its funny dogs chasing livestock and record it and put it on youtube.  Those poor animals.  The owner should be issued with a massive fine and never be able to walk in the park again.


----------



## lhotse (30 November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFppcyRMRM4


----------



## sam_m (30 November 2011)

Kaylum said:



			Cant believe people think its funny dogs chasing livestock and record it and put it on youtube.  Those poor animals.  The owner should be issued with a massive fine and never be able to walk in the park again.
		
Click to expand...

I do not find the fact the dog is chasing livestock funny, what I find funny is the fact my dog was once that disobedient and that could well have been me in that video (although for that reason also that is why she is still only walked on her lead in Bushy and Richmond park!)


----------



## Hunters (30 November 2011)

Poor Poor man.  Dog was having a fantastic time, probably best walk of his life, although perhaps his last walk in Richmond Park!

What one has to remember is that the owner had lost control, I defy anyone who has owned a dog and has not had one misbehave at some point.


----------



## Roisin_M (30 November 2011)

I don't think its the actual dog chasing the deer that people find funny, but more the poor owners reaction. He's quite clearly shocked at how his dog is behaving, and it wasnt a purposeful act to amuse people. I've have a very obediant dog, but on the odd chance he has got caught up in the action and chased things when he normally wouldnt. Dogs are just as unpredictable as horses are.


----------



## Dirtymare (30 November 2011)

Roisin_M said:



			I don't think its the actual dog chasing the deer that people find funny, but more the poor owners reaction. He's quite clearly shocked at how his dog is behaving, and it wasnt a purposeful act to amuse people.  Dogs are just as unpredictable as horses are.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!
No one got hurt or died, so people just need to see the funny side of life sometimes.


----------



## Dolcé (30 November 2011)

Apparently Fenton was 'fired' from his potential job as a guide dog because he was unsuitable, bless him!  The fact the dog was chasing deer and could have caused an awful accident wasn't funny but the owner's tangible panic was blurdy hilarious!  These things happen and once is forgiveable, more than once and the owner should be shot, FWIW the owner has said he will never take the dog there again.


----------



## fatpiggy (30 November 2011)

Dirtymare said:



			Exactly!
No one got hurt or died, so people just need to see the funny side of life sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

No - lucky considering all the deer poured straight across a road with cars travelling on it.  Who is to say the deer won't lose calves as a result.  If it was someone's flock of sheep everyone here would be rightly up in arms (and as a person whose horse was severely bitten by a loose, untrained dog I know what the costs involved can be).  When it happens to your animals, you won't be finding it quite so funny I'm sure.


----------



## jendie (30 November 2011)

It could have been a lot more serious, it shouldn't have happened but OH my goodness, I feel that owner's pain. He didn't shoot the video, is probably highly embarrassed by what happened and now he and his miscreant dog have gone viral on You Tube!!


----------



## bobreader (30 November 2011)

I love the pias comments from those who have never done anything wrong and their animals and children have always been nothing but perfect, it is an amusing video and life is not perfick . 
te he


----------



## muff747 (30 November 2011)

I thought he was shouting BENSON  I felt so sorry for the owner, I'm sure he wouldn't let that happen again, poor man.  I don't think there's any need for anyone to say he should be punished, he was severely punished that day by his embarrassment.


----------



## ash493 (30 November 2011)

we've got a flatcoat who is this lively, mad and difficult to train so I have nothing but sympathy for the poor guy!  That said, they are great dogs - incredibly loyal and no nastiness at all in them


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (30 November 2011)

Calm Down Deers
Nobody got Hurt Deer being a wild animal are wired up to be chased unlike sheep and no doubt myself included have had to endure such moments inflicted on us from our Hairy and Furry BAST*** Friends


----------



## PapaFrita (30 November 2011)

Kaylum said:



			Cant believe people think its funny dogs chasing livestock and record it and put it on youtube.  Those poor animals.  The owner should be issued with a massive fine and never be able to walk in the park again.
		
Click to expand...

It's not funny. BUT the man with the camera was not filming the dog chasing deer; he was filming DEER. The dog and his hapless owner just happened to come onto the scene and he continued filming. Poor man was, justifiably, frantic with worry and he was VERY lucky that no deer were hit by cars, but I bet there isn't a dog owner alive whose dog, no matter how obedient, hasn't at least ONCE done something that has made their blood run cold like that.
This is not an irresponsible dog owner; an irresponsible owner would've been laughing his arse off, or pretending it wasn't his, not chasing it and swearing. You can bet your b0ll0cks he won't let the dog off the lead again.


----------



## angel7 (30 November 2011)

I to don't find this funny at all... and I do have a sense of humour. The poor owner sounds panicky at the thought of what could have so very nearly happened. If one of the deer had hit the cars on the road what would the reaction be to this vid?


----------



## scrunchie (30 November 2011)

I'm pretty sure that there's a 15mph speed limit along that road and drivers know there are deer around.

I was amused by it. Not entirely sure why it's gone viral though - it's not THAT funny


----------



## Rudey (30 November 2011)

Admittedly, I found the clip amusing for the reasons as already posted by others.  It amused me in the sense that the chap filming was capturing a tranquil scene of the deers grazing..... when all of a sudden 'Fenton happened'.  It was like a comedy sketch - ypou just couldn't have made it up! 

The only reason it is so amusing, is for the fact that no one got hurt, and no damage was done.  It wasn't done on purpose, as was clear by the owners actions!

I do see the other side of the coin too, and I can understand others views.  I have just seen the lighter side of the clip too. xx


----------



## Mince Pie (1 December 2011)

Rudey said:



			Admittedly, I found the clip amusing for the reasons as already posted by others.  It amused me in the sense that the chap filming was capturing a tranquil scene of the deers grazing..... when all of a sudden 'Fenton happened'.  It was like a comedy sketch - ypou just couldn't have made it up! 

The only reason it is so amusing, is for the fact that no one got hurt, and no damage was done.  It wasn't done on purpose, as was clear by the owners actions!

I do see the other side of the coin too, and I can understand others views.  I have just seen the lighter side of the clip too. xx
		
Click to expand...

Like! I think for me it was the cries of "Fenton" getting louder and louder before all the deer stampeded through.

Obviously the people who did not find this amusing have never lost control of their dog...


----------



## 1life (1 December 2011)

Hunters said:



			Poor Poor man.  Dog was having a fantastic time, probably best walk of his life, although perhaps his last walk in Richmond Park!

What one has to remember is that the owner had lost control, I defy anyone who has owned a dog and has not had one misbehave at some point.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with this. It is unintentionally funny which is why I find it so amusing. Even the guy who was originally filming the deer grazing calmly had a little chuckle, which you hear at the end. There are so many 'Yes, but what if....' endings you could say but let's just take the clip as it is - a dog using his selective hearing option to ignore an owner that did NOT set out that day intending to run the width of Richmond Park. Ha-ha, hee-hee.


----------



## Maisie2 (1 December 2011)

As no actual damage occurred, apart from Fenton's owner's  blood pressure  I think it is hilarious (having been in that position myself I probably shouldn't  now keep my lurcher on a lead).  However it is Richmond Park not the Highlands of Scotland.   The deer there see more dogs in an hour than most do in a lifetime and I'm afraid most of the dogs are not trained gundogs who immediately come to heel  and as previously pointed out there is a speed limit.   I think the reason it is so funny is the sheer panic in the guy's  voice.


----------



## Dirtymare (1 December 2011)

fatpiggy said:



			No - lucky considering all the deer poured straight across a road with cars travelling on it.  Who is to say the deer won't lose calves as a result.  If it was someone's flock of sheep everyone here would be rightly up in arms (and as a person whose horse was severely bitten by a loose, untrained dog I know what the costs involved can be).  When it happens to your animals, you won't be finding it quite so funny I'm sure.
		
Click to expand...

You talk like it was done on purpose! 
It clearly was a huge mistake that Fenton got loose.
It WASNT a herd of sheep. There were NO horses around to get bitten by Fenton, and all the cars were going slow enough to be able to stop!!
I admit, I find the clip amusing - shoot me!!


----------



## equinim (1 December 2011)

story in telegraph

Fenton's owner, an architect and father of two who only gave his name as Max, was seen with the dog, which appears to be a black Labrador cross.
 The pair became an internet sensation when they were caught on a mobile phone by a 13-year-old boy who was filming the deer in Richmond Park, in south west London.
 The clip shows deer beginning to run as a well-spoken man is heard shouting at the dog off-screen.
 Fenton then appears racing at the deer, which begin stampeding towards a road with Max shouting expletives hard in pursuit.


It was reported that Max did not want to speak because he was concerned he might face sanction for potentially breaching the rules on controlling pets in Royal Parks, of which Richmond is one.
bet he ****** himself in case they catch up with him>>>


----------

